# [Workblog] Project Reversed Gaming Build by JejeLaPelle



## JejeLaPelle (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello here!

Let me introduce you my new build : Reversed Gaming Build!

First of all, I want to thanks a lot my sponsors, without their support, this project would not have been possible.








​As you can guess, maybe there will be a third one soon :biggrin:

I used to always begin my workblogs by a 3D render, but here, i want to keep secret of the final design... BUT here is a teaser :




Without spoiling that more, just to describe the general idea, this will ba a (big) tower form factor scratch build. The motherboard will be reversed (captain OBVIOUS!), there will be a lot a milled acrylic aaaaannnnnddd, there will be RGB lightning.

I have one big aim with this build. I want people who hate RGB lightning to watch this mod and say : "well, it's not that 'LSD flaming unicorn style'..."

Now, let's list the hardware :

Motherboard : Asus Crosshair Extreme VI
Processor : AMD R7 1700X
Graphic Card : Asus 1080ti STRIX OC
Memory : Corsair VENGEANCE RGB 32GB (4*8GB) 2666MHz
PSU : Corsair RM650x
SSD : Corsair MP500 120Go
Fans : Corsair HD120 RGB
Lightning kit : Corsair Lightning Node pro

For the watercooling parts, it's will be a full EKWB build :

WB CPU : Monoblock Asus C6H
WB GPU : EK FC1080 GTX ti Strix Nickel
Rad : EK- XE480 and PE360
Fittings : EK-HDC 12mm (white/nickel/black)
Pump : EK-XTOP Dual DDC 3.2 PWM
Watertank : home made

And now, pictures of the 10kg+ acrylic plate (20mm) and the small sheet of 2mm aluminium which will be used for this build.











See you soon, thanks for reading!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello!
Got my CPU today!











Can't wait to mount it on his motherboard!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2017)

Subscribed!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Lets see the wip


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2017)

look at post ... see Ryzen ... see "reversed" 

....

sub'd


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 6, 2017)

Cheers JeJe, montre nous ce que ça cache, tous ça !

subscribded btw


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello,

I'm really happy to see such enthusiasm!

Aluminium work will begin very soon (next week)... I want to make sure of the hardware (MB/GPU) to begin the acrylic milling (Not on CNC, on manual milling machine).


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello!

The job on aluminium is on it's way, and today i will introduce you one of the main tool for the case building : a sheet metal guillotine!

The interest of such a tool, is to do perfects cuts. Depending of the model, you can be limited by thickness and width. In my case, 2mm aluminium is a maximum, and 600mm width (all the case is designed with those limitations).

Here is the beast :












You can block your sheet with this thing :







So you can do precises and parallels cuts.
Then you just have to let the blade do its job!








I will proceed like that for all my jobs with aluminium, but sometimes, i will also bend it.
After getting my alumium plate, i drilled ATX pattern for the motherboard, and here is the mobo tray (with OP hardware!).







That's not a big step forward, but i'm still waiting for the answer of my last sponsor... And i worked a lot on 3D sketches to be printed, i hope to show you this next week!

Thanks for passing by!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello!

Today i will introduce my PSU box!

This box is design to receive the PSU (CAPTAIN OBVIOUS!!!), support a 2.5 SSD and hide some cables.
This is made of some aluminium plates :






PSU fit well inside :






And for the last side of the box, i've cut a Corsair logo in a 5mm acrylic sheet :






I did some ventilation holes :






I removed cover on the acrylic  to sand around the logo, make a BIG hole for cable (i will put a well designed aluminium sheet later).






Almost finished :











I need to sand a bit more in the ventilation holes,  maybe i won't keep the two holes in the angles, hidding them with aluminium sheet.

Thanks for reading, see you.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello,

Look what i did today!

















You may have noticed that i completly failed on the lower left corner... I think i will fix it with resin.

I didn't do the 3D models i wanted to... But here is what i've already done :

A 10cm wide Corsair logo for PSU box :






Small EKWB and Corsair logos  (13mm for the EKWB model) :






And a small clue on the brand of the motherboard.... A 120mm fan grill :






Small clue...

BUT i do not have any news about sponsorsing!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello!

My piece of acrylic is almost done !

I did a leak test... Without seals.... And believe me or not, but there is leaks!

Btw it gives an idea of aestetic :











You may have noticed that side of acrylic piece are more transparent than they were.
I've used a nice method to get a really clear look, i will call it :

PURIFIED BY FIRE 

It's quite easy, I just used a blowpipe (with orange/yellow flame) and heat the side of the acrylic.

I've done some photo before and after, but it's a bit ugly :

















Now, i will have to prepare the others acrylic pieces (just mill them to the good size, channels will be done on an other milling machine later).

Next update in two weeks!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello!

I didn't worked on the acrylic pieces, because the milling machine i can't use those day, is not as precise as the one i use for the first piece. So i will wait my friend to make the pieces in good conditions.

But i worked on aluminium sheets!

Aaaaaaannnnnnd I failed ...

So i will show you how i fixed the problem!

Here, the problem :






You can see that the upper right side is not cut as the lower left one...

So i use green stuff (kind of resin use for modelism):






I fixed a plate behind the hole i want to fill (so it will be well flat). I put the green stuff and use a plate to smooth the surface (always use water to manipulate the resin, if you don't, it will stick to your tools).
So i get that.






And after cutting and a small sanding :











I need to wait a bit more finish sanding.

I also cut another aluminium sheet with a 480 radiator pattern (I'm the guy saying 'hi') : 






Here no sanding done right now... 

I also received my parcels from Corsair!

So soon, UNBOXING!!!!!!!!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello!

I will present you the hardware from Corsair i've just received.






Again, huge thanks to Corsair for their support! Your products are amazing !!

First, a family picture :






And now, a closer look one each part!

*The RM650x and its sleeved cables :*






There is a LOT of cables in the sleeved set :






And they look awesome :






*The MP500 : *





















I will add a heatsink on it from Hydrid Cooling soon !

*The Vengeance RGB RAM set :*

Just wow... sober, the Corsair logo on the top.... really loved them





















HD120 and Lightning node pro coming soon!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello again!

Let's speek about lightning!

*HD 120 : *






And the fans :











Even without illumination, HD120 are GORGEOUS... They completly match with the mod!

*Lighning Node Pro :*

Here is what you get :






4 LED strips (with magnet AND stickers to fix it), extension cables for the LED strips, the node, a cable to control it by USB (HE connector), and two cables to replace the remot control for the fans controller (only for the lightning part).

So i DL Corsair Link, plug everything, and here it is (LED strips are fixed with their magnets on a side panel :






This is probably what the RGB haters hate!

LED strips have their LED adressed, so if you are using the wave rainbow mod (this one, but it's moving) depending of how you put the strips you can have this : 






But it's easy to change that with Corsair link, you just have to change the direction of the effect! You can also copy your effect on other strips/fans!
This is really friendly user, and in no time, you will be able to make the effects you want.
Here is some exemples :

*White==>Black with lag beetween devices*











*Fixed gradient of blue :*






*Two fixed colors :*











Even if it's not that clear on my pictures, the white is really white!

Using those two things, you can light up your PC really the way you want!
Another great exemple is to use color to know the temperature of a device, with Corsair Link, you can make your fans/LED strips to change color depending of CPU temp (core by core or global), but also GPU, MB, SSD/HDD...

Now, a word on the HD120 as fan (yes, this is not only a round LED strip), they are really quiet, and even at full their noise is pleasant (low-pitched sound). And the airflow is impressive (good pressure, even if i only mesure it with a sheet of paper....but as i did that with a lot of different fans, i can have an idea!)!

So what's next...

A part of the acrylic job will be done next week (watertank), some 3D printing, seal mainly, also.
This week i'll work on some 3D sketch, for cable management mainly.
I will probably cut the 360mm rad support, but i'll only complete it next week.
Late this week i'll show more about the project, and why i decided to make it!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello,

I will be a bit late, the 3D printer does not print, so i'm trying to fix it...

But, today, i'll reveal a bit more about the project!

First, my actual setup :






I really like it, the desk is big (2m), so we can play/surf together, and open air is fine because i can (and do...) clean it really easily!

But as we planned to get a baby, a bit more place for him/her, would be nice! That was the start of the reflexion... And now, my wife is pregnant (2 months) and i need to hurry a bit to finish my mod, as i have a bed and some others piece of furniture!

So i have a new desk i get from my grand father, it was a kind of deskcomputer, but in the 60s, so i've have a bit of work on it (pitures will come lateeeeerr).

And here is the RGB project in 3D :











Some things are gonna change, like the water tank in the front that will be in two parts, but it gives a good idea!

I still don't have answer from my last sponsor request, so i'm planning to buy the hardware early of september.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello!

I've done a lot on the watertank parts :






Here, i did not use the flame polish yet.

I also printed the seals, with translucid filaflex, here they are, in place :






They are barely invisible, i got a leak on one of them (left one) i will try to fix it, or i will print an other one!

I also did some standart 3D printing : 






More next week!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello!

I'm finishing the water tank (40 holes left to tap), for the leak test, i will wait for the screws i've ordered!

I took picture of the water tank piece, before and after flame polish :
Before :






After :






I also worked on my 3D printed fan grill :






Painted them with aerograph, still some little things to do, but that's the way they will look.

The "logoz'grillz" will be on the 480 rad, while the next ones will be on the 360 (at the bottom) :






Here i just put one layer of primer, i try new kind of spraypaint, it was horrible... So i'm going back to my warhammer primer!

Now, a small tip to go from your sketchs on Google Sketchup to 3D printed models.

Usually, 3Dprinter need .STL, and sketchup can't export in this extension, so i export in .DAE, i open this file in FreeCAD (check if everything look fine), then export it again in .STL (check again) and to finish, repair this STL file on the net (some site allow you to upload your file and get it back, repaired), and to finsih, check again in FreeCAD if the piece still look like the original one!

If needed, i can do a more precise post for that, with pictures ect...

See you, thanks for reading!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi!

I've updated my first post, so the hardware is known! We will talk about those choices later.

When I will get hardware and blocks, I will be able to do the acrylic pieces missing, and do the cables holes. Thanks to that, the case should take shape!

Those days, i did leak test with my printed seals.

Big spoiler, it works really fine.

First, i've ordered screws for the project, with BTR head, because i love this shape :






So FHC for the acrylic parts near the motherboard, and BHC for the externals part (watertank and upper part).

Here are the watertank part, with screws and seals :






I won't lie, I'm really happy with the result!

I also add the metal part i wanted on my PSU box, it will be painted soon.






And I printed some little things :






Guess what it is!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello.

Here is the 360mm radiator support :
















You might see the 3D printed brand's name are glued in the aluminum sheet, i'll will add green stuff to fill the holes, and then, big sanding session.

I'd troubles bending this plate, my first attempts were a complete disaster... But i wisely cut my sheet of aluminium, and so i had about 10cm more than needed, so i cut the bad folding, and do the brand's holes on the other side of the 120mm holes.

I've just changed by 2mm the distance beetween the holes and the folding, and it worked!

Thanks for reading!

Next week, i will show you some painting work, on RGB fan grill and PSU Box!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello!

Great week, paint a bit, got my MB and GPU, and I've begin the mod of the MB!

Fan grills painted :






For the cable pass throught, i've tried a lot of things, but so far, I'm not happy with the result :






I will try other things.

Now, the hardware!
















The graphic card is big, thick, and looks really fine!
I won't do a lot of modification on it, except keep the backplate with the EKWB block, and i will TRY to use the LEDs of the rad, in order to mount it on the waterblock.

The mobo :
















And the first thing i'm gonna change :






I'm gonna flip this logo.

I remove the aluminium plate (fix with tape i think) :






Cut a small piece of acrylic to go in the hole of the chipset :






Print a plate with a reversed logo, and that's it (3D printed plate is painted in black here) :






It will be paint like the other parts.

Hope you liked it.

See you!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello,

I 've tested the hardware, so first, i placed the MP500 :






I also put the 24 pins pass trought, and my painted plate for chipset :


























And after pluging everything, here it is :





















It's working fine, just a word on the memory, it's 2666MHz sticks, i just put 2933MHz threw BIOS, and it's seems to be fine, maybe i will try to go higher (i'm not a clocker at all, so i've got to learn a lot).

See you!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello,

A small update, just to show you what i receive today :






Thanks a lot, EKWB, i was really jumping like a kid (hey bro, you're still a kid in your head! - No, LIAR! - Really? -NANANANANAAN CAN'T HERE YOU).

I already do one or two small things...

First, i tried to drill and tap the rad, to go from 6-32 to M4, for a simple reason, as HD120 are 28mm (to be confirmed) thick + 2mm of aluminium + 2mm of fan grill, 30mm screws are too short. M3 could have fit, but there is not a lot of BHC M3*40, so i decided to go M4*40 BHC.

I also remove that :






And put another thing instead.

But i will show you that later, I'm going for a few days!

At my return, unboxing!!!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello,

Back to work, after some days in Greece!

So, we are going to talk about cool things, or things that cool, as you want.

Here they are :






Thanks EKWB, this is really awesome products!

Today i'll show you the blocks, and the work i've already done.

First, the monoblock for the Asus X370 hero/extreme











And on his MB :











Yet, i only return the EK badge, you can remove it like that :






WITH A BIG CUTTER IN DA FACE

Later, i'll replace (or modify, don't know yet) le "crosshair plate".

Now, the GPU WB, i teased a small thing before leaving, as you might guess, i replaced the metal plate from the block, with an acrylic sheet... Bwa, replaced everything that was not plexy for plexy.... execpt the block!











I'll have to do the "around the G1/4" piece again, i used old acrylic, and during flame polish, bubbles appears... So i'll use new acrylic, and plolish it by hand.






Small thing i did'nt mentioned yet... You see that the Vengeance RGB Ram are really awesome... BUT, there is something i like about it!, you can remove the top (with the little Corsair Logo) and so, change his direction. That is really usefull for plateform like X399 and X299!

What's next? Early next week, milling of the bottom acrylic plate, the cutting of aluminium sheet, bending right after, and so i'll have the skeleton of the case!

PS : Do i take pictures of the milling process?


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 6, 2017)

Awesome job!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello!

Thanks for following! I do my best!

Here is the milling of the new acrylic piece !

I would like to say that, the things i'm showing, are NOT AT ALL a tutorial, it's how i did, don't do that at home (for those who have a milling machine at home....)

First, i used a wooden plate, to not hit the table with the drill, i fixed the whole thing VERY CAREFULLY!







Seems i'm ready... the beast too!






Second step, make the exterior pass :






So you have a smooth surface, and the right size!

Then you make the 12mm holes, for G1/4 :






The coolant pass now, with a 10mm drills :






I'm using air to remove the chips!
Those pass are 10mm depth, but you don't do the 10mm in one time, here, i took 2mm by 2mm.
And to finish, the seal's groove.






After that i do holes for the screws...
And after some cuts in the aluminium, and a nice bend, you have :





















Hope you like!

Next week, pictures of the case building!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello,

Just a small update to post some pictures of the squeleton of the case.

Photos are really bad... sorry for that...





















Even if it's ugly (i mean the photo quality), we can see the adaptator plate i've made for the DUAL DDC (to fit a 120mm fan), the brand's name, well placed in front of the acrylic plate.

You can also noticed the space beetween the two aluminium plate for cable management.

Late this week i'll show you the graphic card with the WB and the original backplate. I removed the leds from the stock cooler and i know how to fix them the block.
I'll also show you my PSU box, almost finished... It has been long, because of the color choice, but now, i've got it! And it's not black, neither white....


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello!

Here is the work on the graphic card!

This is the LED system from the original rad of the GPU :






Asus did a nice thing, because you only have two leds illuminating the rad, light is transmit by a kind of plastic tube.
I had to add lenght to the led cables, i also sleeved it, and here it is, under the block :






(so now, we can see the Asus logo on the chipset!)

I added a small plastic plate (painted in black) to maintain the led and hide a bit.






The other siden with original backplate, i only drilled some holes and used new screws (this BTR are not the definitive screws).






Now my PSU box!
















I'm really happy with this color, because it takes well light and color as you can see on this picture :






So for RGB i think it will be perfect!
This grey (instead of black or white) choice was made mainly while seing the project CrystaliZed 570x by Daniel "twister" Bolognesi (if you don't know this mod, google it... so awesome!). I've just adapt the color for a nice match with black and white.

So what's next? Boring things for you mainly! I will have to do some holes for the lasts things (some cosmetics, some for the I/O panel, fix the reservoir ect...). Sand a lot and paint...
Interesting things will be :
-placement of feet and the lower plate (yes there is an other layer of aluminium!
-doing the I/O panel
-doing the last acrylic part (the top one)

When all of this will be done, it will be the best part! Tubing and testing!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello!

This week was very intensive, i'll show you some of the things i've done!

First, i put the Lightning Node and the Fan led controller on a plate. This will be placed in the space for cable management :






I also fixed the reservoir to the main case panel :











You can see the little aluminium plate beetween the two part of the res, this will be to align.

You can see the purge valve (hole will be done under the valve to allow purging without moving it), and also the rad, with new M4 threads, small aluminium plate with black aluminium covering beetween fans.
And maybe also... the feet of the case (BTW there will be another aluminium plate under...)

In the back there is a kind of ... something... which look a bit like that, but less bended :






I will fix the RGB leds strips on those things, and the blocks with the hole will allow me to put them on spacer.

Last thing, i worked on the I/O panel.
I made an acrylic part, with holes for USB and On/Off






Add a bit more of aluminium :






And i tried how it will look with RGB lightning :






Quite happy!

Next week, i will do my last acrylic piece, do more holes, more sanding, some 3d printing (the seals mainly) and sleeve (got fan to sleeve, and pump).

See you, thanks for reading!


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hundreds of hours poured into this, but it's well worth the efforts.


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello,

Thanks Blobster! Yes, it's long, i see the light at the end of the tunnel!

Another good week, i moved forward more than i was expected!

I did my last piece of acrylic for the top, the back panel, and i'm currently working on the last part : the side panel.

I also sleeved pumps and fans, but here is the result of my work :





















Back side now, the open space in the PSU box, where you can see cables, will be closed, it's just far easier to cable management like that!
















Few words on the side panel i'm doing. It will be made of three parts, two aluminium, one acrylic. one aluminium for the bottom, bended, the other one to hide the rad and some of the screws. The remaning place will be covered by acrylic.

To fix the differents plates, i've done some spacers with a lathe :











Next week, i finish few things, try to print seals, and i'll be close to bend some tubes!

Hope you liked, thanks for reading!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello,

On another forum, someone told me i do not show you the 3D printed seals (in filaflex) so here it is :






it looks a bit white, and it is really like that, but once it is in position and compressed, it's near to be transparent!

So i'm testing all the acrylic part, looking for leaks...

Here is my reservoir, without leak! (i only have one little leak, i have to wait a bit to retest, it should be OK)






So it seems that early next week, i will be able to begin tubbing!

Bye!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello,

Here is the pictures of the tubbing, done, but i'll change a lot of them, i'm not happy with the result, most of the tubes have small imperfections.










































I've also modified one of the 1080ti Strix to put it just above the motherboard I/O panel (in exhaust) :











Leak test this week.


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Nov 14, 2017)

OMG OMG OMG





















Just one of the led strip is placed (the front one), the other need to be glue.
I'm really happy with the lightning of Strix! This is something easy to do, and it's really nice looking!

No leak (well... a really small one... but i will tight a bit more the screw and it will be fine)

Sorry for the bad pictures, was too excited!!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello!

Sanding and painting done!

I'm building the case again, but this time with all lightning, and with good cable management.











You can see the case color better on this one :






Nah, i'm kidding, you'll see that later!

For cable management i'll use tie and those things :






During this week i printed guide for bending tubes :






But it is not working well, i need to change a bit the design.

After that, i did new logo batch :






You can see Primochill logo, maybe maybe... (And yes there is Asus, even if they don't answer me YET...)
The case will be fully build this week, i'll need coolant to continue. But we are close to the end!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Nov 23, 2017)

Some photos of the mod right now.
















Liquid will be ordered soon, and i'll print two more things and i'll paint it.


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Nov 29, 2017)

My video is not good, but keep in mind it's my first video editing. Please be kind!










And some pictures




































And the shame one

Small leak...
BIt's not fleeing anymore, so...


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Dec 4, 2017)

Somes pictures i took this week end, beetween my games of test for my new 4K monitor...































I will have to take better pictures soon, with differents kind of lightning.

But the system work really fine, got nice temps (35°C GPU under load, 50°C CPU under load, idle it's 24°C for GPU and 26°C for CPU) with no noise (pumps and fans around 30%), and it gives 60fps in 4K ultra settings in BF1.


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Here is the post with the finals picts, but first, i'll show you some little things!

First, those two printed plates :











I thought putting it under the mother board. But it will be too much...

Then, the back of the mod :
















One of the panel is not screwed one the photo. It is now!
I add to the SSD a plate with covering and a 3d printed logo of Corsair.

Now, what you are looking for i think :

Unicorn one :






Red one :






Blue one :






White one :






Pink one :






Purple/yellow :






Christmas one :











(AT-AT is because i'm going to watch Star Wars in 2 hours!)

And the final one is my choice for everyday, blue/orange :
























































And the reservoir, without and with lightning :











The lightning effect here is not as expected, the channel acrylic plates are way better for lightning effects.

And now off :







I hope you liked it.

The workblog will be finished soon, after a big update of the first post. I should do it before the next two weeks.

Bye!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello there...

After two weeks.... And three months... Here is the end of this project.

There is a good reason for this delay... Asus ROG France

In early december, they told me that they had an answer for my sponsoring request, but they had to wait mid/late january to have budget. So i wait, if they were supporting, i would have to change a lot of things in workblog.

And i wait, and again. No answer, except "we have a lot of request, be patient".

This not a big deal, the mod is really working well, and Asus stuff is incredible, but Asus ROG France are not efficient at all, com service is ridiculous compared to german/british one.

Some numbers now.

I took 6 months to achieve it
It's about 450 hours of work (not the conception, only realisation)
The tower weight about 30kg
It's now working since 4 months, very well
It delivers easily 60fps on a 4K monitor (in Battlefront 2, all graphics options activated) and is really quiet

So again, thanks for following

A big thanks to EKWB, Atila (from EKWB), CORSAIR, Silvin (my mate who learn me how to mill my acrylic, help me with 3D printing ect....), my wife (because she did not killed me for building this PC while she was awaiting our child).

I'll be back soon with a small project called Symbiose (HTPC in a In Win Chopin case) bye!


----------

